# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  problema con los mensajes

## Magicmaxi

Hola a todos,quería pediros como puedo ver realmente los mensajes que tengo ya que creo que algo falla porque me he quedado estancado en 12 mensajes y no contabiliza mas.Muchas gracias por vuestra atención.

----------

